# RVM - Revere Mining



## dogwithflees1983 (9 November 2007)

Couldn't see a thread on *RVM - Revere Mining *so thought i would post one.

West Oz company that floated in Jan 07, looks like main interest is in Gold exploration.  Pretty early days but could be a goer...esp given the current surge in gold prices. 

SP jumped up 8% this morning on the back of this announcement: http://www.reveremining.com.au/assets/Clearances Pending at Donald Well - 9 November 2007.pdf


*Facts:*

52 week high : 0.46 
52 week low : 0.20 

Sector 
Materials 

Market Capital 
$5 million  

Here's some more info from their website : http://www.reveremining.com.au/profile.html

Revere Mining was incorporated in January 2007 as a public company for the purpose of acquiring a number of highly prospective tenements through the acquisition of Murchison Exploration Pty Ltd.


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (13 November 2007)

Anybody else watching this stock??

Up 12% today, with the SP closing at 27c.

Hoping the stock will go for a run once the green light is given by the Aboriginal Heritage and environmental surveys (completion of surveys expected to occur in 2 weeks)

Per their lastest report 'Once received an auger drilling program will commence to test the base of the hardpan to define geochemical anomoly’s for deeper drilling.'

Comments/thoughts welcome........


----------

